# Very neat customs



## Alex (28/6/15)

Just some cool pics and stuff I found here, that I thought very interesting.















For thick wires. Like the 12g stranded or 14gU. Use the cutoff tabs from the keystone batterie sled you know. The ones you break off. solder them on the 510 positive. Sometimes using a thin copper screw with the plating

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/6/15)

Alex said:


> Just some cool pics and stuff I found here, that I thought very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, thank you @Alex Still got a way to go, but chatting tomorrow from my JOBURG vendor, I have got to get into this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/6/15)

Thanks Alex. Bookmarked

Reactions: Like 1


----------

